# برنامج اسمبلي



## قيس خمايسة (7 يونيو 2012)

اريد المساعدة في كتاب برنامج الاشارة الصوئية لمفترق طرق بالغة اسمبلي البك 16f877a


----------



## ksmksam (7 يونيو 2012)

ليش ماتحاول كتابته هذا ابسط شيء


----------



## قيس خمايسة (8 يونيو 2012)

انا حاولت بس مش متوصل الحل ؟؟


----------



## ksmksam (8 يونيو 2012)

امكانك كتابته باي لغه بتعرفها مثا c++ ومنثم نفس البرنامج يحولها ال اسمبلي


----------



## ksmksam (8 يونيو 2012)

http://jntuimplab.blogspot.com/2008/02/traffic-light-control-system-using-8086.html
http://www.dnatechindia.com/Code-Library/8051-Assembly/Traffic-Light-Controller.html


----------



## khaledaltabib (19 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

